# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10] Ajout de champ dans un tat

## Gandalf95

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaiterais ajouter sur une dition d'une base de donnes d'articles (papier) le contenu, pour chaque article, d'un champ blob (Une photo).

je n'arrive pas a trouver l'astuce.

merci d'avance

 ::ccool::

----------

